# Electrostatic Painting



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello all,

How many of you guys is in electrostatic painting business?I am looking to get a electrostatic rig and was wondering if you can info me a bit about the better ones and pricing?How much does a good rig cost?

Sharp


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Nobody?I found some spray rigs that is a complete kit run about 7000?


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

My dad used to do electrostatic flocking. This was used for wallpaper, jewellery boxes etc. he was the only NZ manufacturer of wallpaper at the time. 

To answer your question I have no idea about electrostatic painting.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Our crew did some electrostatic painting on metal railings in the 70's..so I think I know even less about it than Rpp.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

We sub all our electrostatic painting out. We typically do it for office bathroom stalls and office file cabinets.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I am always being asked about selling used electrostatic equipment. there is a bunch of it around if that would be an option for you


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

mr.fixit said:


> I am always being asked about selling used electrostatic equipment. there is a bunch of it around if that would be an option for you


I would prefer to buy new rig,always liked brand new things,I know who and how uses, and treats the equipment from the day it comes out from the box.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a antique one That in 15 years has been used 2 times. I bought it in a moment of weakness. At that time I was seeing a lot of things speked for it. Haven't pushed to sell these type of jobs. 
David


----------

